# Apparently it's NOT a cat bed!



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

My dogs and cats tend to rotate around the various pet beds and furniture in our house. Yesterday I brought home a new bed just for the cats... but Castor had other ideas. Good thing he's a "pocket Golden" (though I still think you're a bit too big buddy!).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww, he's just breaking it in for the cats.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Looks snug yet cozy to me.....


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It seems like a perfect fit.


----------



## sweiss1590 (Aug 14, 2021)

Possession is 9/10ths...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

cracks me up... I have several of those photos of my bigger dogs squeezing into the tiniest bed.... so sweet


----------

